# fishing for bream



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

My husband and I want to take our little girl out to catch a few bream. Anyone know of a good place to go? We spend most of our time on the saltwater now that we live this way. My husband grew up fishing the choctawhatchee and we can drive that way and fill the boat up, but its a good haul from here. And with a 2 1/2 old we need to do more catching then fishing even if its little ones







We have pittled around the lower escambia, blackwater, and yellow rivers but with little luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Choctawahatchee is not that far if you can fill the boat - all rivers and public lakes take time to learn. Why not take her to Steve's Farm (walnut hill) or Wells pond (jay) cost you about the same as going to the movies. Good luck!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a small stocked pond that is full of bream and bass. You are welcome to bring your little girl up here and take a few, but I'll be out of town the first part of this week, so it will have to be this coming weekend or later. PM me if you are interested. I am off Quintette near the Escambia River Boat Launch. You can get crickets at T&C Feed on Hwy 29 in Cantonment. You definitely want to use crickets, they bite better than on wigglers.

Ed


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you tried up East River there on 87-S, or Tom King Bayou on 399? Gotta access it by East Bay with a small boat. Been a many a year since I've been up it. Also, I know another spot, but I'd have to pm you that one. 
If either of those don't pan out for you, I go to a private pond in milton ya'll can try. The bream will hit on top-water plugs, crickets, worms or bread. I'll try and send you a few pics of them in a pm, if not, I'll post a few.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

a few pics to share


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Go up 87 to Yellow River bridge and put in there. Ease out of the launch canal to the main river. You can start fishing anywhere you want with crickets along the trees, stumps and mouths of the creeks. If your husband has fished the Choctaw River he can use the same tactics on Yellow River and be successful. You should not have a hard time catching a good mess of fish with your daughter. Might not catch a bunch of big ones but will have fun.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Last time I launched down there in Holley and went up river, we slayed the bream on crickets!!!

I'd jump on Ed's offer, especially fer a little un that is great! The catfish farms are also a great idea fer your little girl!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jason said:


> Last time I launched down there in Holley and went up river, we slayed the bream on crickets!!!
> 
> I'd jump on Ed's offer, especially fer a little un that is great! The catfish farms are also a great idea fer your little girl!!!


North of 87 has some ridiculous fly rod action also in the mornings... With that slow moving water you can really work it over with a popping bug.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm heading back to Pensacola now, I'll be there tonight. If you are interested in coming to fish in my pond, please let me know. You'll catch some giant bream and even a few bass.

Ed


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> I'm heading back to Pensacola now, I'll be there tonight. If you are interested in coming to fish in my pond, please let me know. You'll catch some giant bream and even a few bass.
> 
> Ed



GREAT!! 
I got me a new fishing chair!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> GREAT!!
> I got me a new fishing chair!!
> View attachment 505609



Wait a dern minute.....where did your nipple rings hooked to your belly button piercing go???:shifty: No that was sexy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Or not.....


----------

